# Poppy passed her CGC!!!!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*WAHOO!!* _That is soooooo exciting and congratulations to both of you!!_


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations. How was the test, was it fairly relaxed? I am going to be doing it soon. I'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think stay is the hardest concept for a puppy to grasp. It will be the part I will be most worried about when Teddy takes a similar exam next month. Is it cheating to superglue your dog to the floor? How about velcro? 

Anyway, congrats to you and Poppy! :cheer2:


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Atta girl Poppy! I knew you could do it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!!! That is fantastic for a ten month old! Way to go both of you!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations, that's great!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

It was fairly relaxed, but as Poppy knew none of the people she was excited and wanted to greet everyone. They had a different person doing almost every segment of the test and the crowd consited of 4 people. Stations were as follows:
1. Sit and down, greating a person
2. Stay and recall (same person as 1)
3. Grooming-brushing, looking in ears, touching both front feet. When she said she was going to check her ears, I let her know that Poppy has not been to the groomer because she was in heat and that I had been doing her fft but had not pulled her ear hair. She laughed and said it was ok that she was just making sure she would let someone brush her and look in her ears and check her overall appearance. I felt a little silly.
4. Walking with loose leash, right turn, left turn, greeting a person with another dog, about turn. She was interested in the dog, but only mildly and that is acceptable, no lunghing or jumping
5. Obsticles and distraction. Person with a rolling walker and a person hitting together two aluminum pie pans. She just glanced at them and went on.
6. Crowd- she turned her head and sniffed at them which is acceptable, but no pulling or jumping
7. Being left alone with a stranger- come on, Poppy thinks everyone is her friend and could have cared less that I left. 

I know there are 10 testing items, but they grouped a few into the same station.

Thanks for all the praise on her passing. She will be evaluated by HABIT (Human Animal Bond in Tennessee) a program with the University of TN College of Veterinary Medicine after she is 1 year old to see if she would qualify for doing therapy work with them. They are the group that is allowed in our Children's Hospital and have other therapy facilities in our area. Hopefully she will qualify, but only time will tell and if not then its ok also. 

HABIT web address if interested- HABIT - Human Animal Bond in Tennessee


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

That is awesome! CONGRATULATIONS Poppy!!:cheer2:


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Great job Poppy! I think it's wonderful for you to pass your CGC so young, both of my standards have also. Obedience training is a wonderful way to bond with your dog, don't you think? Good luck with the therapy dog eval, I am working on getting Ellie certified for Animal Assisted Therapy, I think poodles are perfect for therapy work.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Huge congrats! My shepherd and Vega have their CGC..i bet i could have it done on Dodger without going the the class she's so naturally well behaved...I think it's great that you get involved and get them trained. Such a good start for the pup!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

CONGRATS to you and Poppy!! Well done!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats. Glad to hear that she did so well


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OHHH, Wow! BIG Congrats to both of you!!! Don't blame you for bragging and being proud!


----------

